# archery ranges near columbus



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

does anybody know of any archery ranges in or near franklin county thats open to the public... and are you allowed to use crossbows there?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

apache bowhunters on the south end of cols by lockebourne.they hold several shoots throughout the year and public is welcome and on most of the shoots x-bows can be used.log on to thier web-site and you can find a shoot schedule.deleware state park has a public courseup off 229.these are the only 2 i can think of that may/will let you use a crossbow.there may be some other folks on here that know of more.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

There is an indoor range in Hilliard called A1 Archery. I dont know for sure but I dont see why they wouldnt let you shoot a cross bow there. Fairfield outdoors in Lancaster and Broken Arrow Archery in Newerk both have similar indoor ranges and both allow cross bows.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a nice one in Delaware just north of the Franklin county line off 23. Google ODNR ranges and you can find directions. I have sighted my crossbow there every year. Here is the link:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_resourcessubhomepage/WildlifeAreaMaps/CentralOhioWildlifeAreas/DelawareWildlifeArea/tabid/19699/Default.aspx


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

thnks ill make sure i check these out


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was just at the Cardinal Shooting center today. That is a fantastic lay out. Practice range is $5 and the 25 target walking 3d course is $8. Good deal. The practice range also has an elevated deck to simulate stand height shooting. It is sweet!

It is located at the intersection of I-71 and St Rt 61.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Delaware Wildlife Area has one. Just north of the gun range on 229


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

a free range at Old Mans Cave...with targets and different yardages....right across from the main entrance to the camp grounds...on 664


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

deercreek by the headquarters


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I never shot the one at Delaware until this weekend. I like it so much it may become a 3x a week visit.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

do you have to pay at a1 archery


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A1 I think carges $8 They have 3D on MON and THURS at 6:00
there NO# 614-819-0216

yes on cross bows on range - not 3d


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

$8 an hr at A1. $10 for 3D. I was there this past weekend sighting in my crossbow at 22 yards. Thats about the max. distance at targets. I think its reasonable when you compare it to a 45 min drive. Delaware bow range is nice...I just wished I lived closer


----------

